# 2015 Seed Catalogues!



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Received my first one two weeks ago, HPS supply. It is a commercial operations and not really for the backyard gardener. They sell seeds and supplies in quantity. Vegetable and flower seeds start at 100 to 5,000, or from one ounce to pounds. If you are looking to stock up on supplies, this is the place. If you have a large garden and need 50# or more of Great Northern beans, they are $2.10/lb. Like Italian Basil? 16,000 seeds per ounce, one ounce $4,25. If you need a quantity of peat pots or plastic trays, this is the place also. If you have a greenhouse and need coverings or supplies, check them out. Half the catalog is dedicated to flowers, it is where I bought large packages to turn my lawn into fields.

Today I received "Totally Tomatoes" and "Vermont Bean" catalogues. Both have sections listed as "heirloom" or non-hybrid varieties. They also list and specify Hybrids. Neither have any GMO seeds and state they test for such.

Vermont Bean always has odd names for varieties. Yes, some of the basics but most I have never heard of. Good variety of seeds though, worth a look through if you are thinking of planting something new.

Totally Tomatoes is mostly dedicated to... tomatoes! I have not read through this years yet... it is in the waiting line... About half the catalog is dedicated to them. I make a purchase every year looking for *my* perfect cherry tomato. I LOVE the hybrid "Jelly Bean" but they do not breed true so you need to buy every year. One of these seasons though.......

Has anyone else been bothered by the mailman yet?


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

I save all my own seeds but I also always look forward to the couple of seed catalogs i get  I get Bakers Creek and Seeds of Change


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I save mine also, but always, for some unknown reason, feel the need to try a few different ones each year. I'm still looking for the perfect winter squash. I did Blue Hubbard, then Baby Blue Hubbard and have been really happy. But... They are HUGE for a one person household! There are several 'small' varieties in the catalogs this year, a pound or two, that store well. I'm going to give some a try. And you never know... What if there is another tomato out there that really is better tasting than the one you love? While I still have access, I like to try a new one each year.

Don't think I ever had a 'seeds of Change' catalog. How are their choices?


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Even though we save our own seeds and are genuinely downsizing the number of varieties we grow, I still love when the catalogs arrive this time of year. 

Here's some seed porn for those who want to sign up and get catalogs:

Bakers Creek

Southern Exposure Seed Exchange

Gurneys

Heirloom Seeds

Victory Seeds

Seed Savers Exchange

Sustainable Seed Company

egardenseeds.com

Territorial Seed Company

Totally Tomatoes (tomatoes, peppers +)

Wood Prairie Farm (potatoes)

Grow Organic (Peaceful Valley)

Potato Garden (potatoes)

Sand Hill Preservation Center

Eden Brothers

Native Seeds

Prairie Moon Nursery (native grasses and wildflowers - prairie restoration)

St. Clare Heirloom Seeds


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

I have gotten the HPS& Totally maters catalogs. I also picked up a new one i just found, Sow True Seeds. Looks to have a good supply of open pollinated seeds.

Others I look forward to, Baker Creek, Johnnys Selected seeds, Vermont beans, Southern Exposure seed exchange, seeds of change, pinetree gardens are several i have used snd like.


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

Woody said:


> I save mine also, but always, for some unknown reason, feel the need to try a few different ones each year. I'm still looking for the perfect winter squash. I did Blue Hubbard, then Baby Blue Hubbard and have been really happy. But... They are HUGE for a one person household! There are several 'small' varieties in the catalogs this year, a pound or two, that store well. I'm going to give some a try. And you never know... What if there is another tomato out there that really is better tasting than the one you love? While I still have access, I like to try a new one each year.
> 
> Don't think I ever had a 'seeds of Change' catalog. How are their choices?


Sorry about that, it's Seed Savers Exchange catalog. Seeds of Change is something else.

I found a great winter squash for my area. I'll double check to see the exact name but it's White Queen or something like that. They're about a two person plus a little leftover size although some of them were smaller. they've kept wonderfully. they're white outside with a crown.


----------



## Jewel (Sep 6, 2014)

Goshengirl, thanks for posting that! I thought Native Seeds had gone out of business.


----------



## Jim1590 (Jul 11, 2012)

goshengirl said:


> Here's some seed porn for those who want to sign up and get catalogs:


Hey you forgot one!

www.neseed.com

Catalogs are going out this week. We have a large organic selection as well as being non gmo.

PM me if you want one mailed to you.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Jim1590 said:


> Hey you forgot one!


LOL, you are so right, I did! :wave:


----------

